# Kein Vollbild bei LAPTOP-Games!



## NeRo1987 (25. September 2014)

Guten Abend Community,

ich steh vor nem blöden Problem und finde keine Antwort:

Wenn ich bei meinem Laptop die Spiele runterskaliere, also sprich niedrigere Auflösung als 1080p auswähl,
bekomm ich schwarze Balken, also die Auflösung wird nicht auf den Bildschirm hochskaliert! 

1080p Vollbild - 720p kein vollbild, wird als verkleinerter Bildausschnitt gezeigt.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein??

Hab nen Acer Aspire V5 573G mit Win 8.1, alle Treiber aktuell.

Hardware des Laptops:
*Acer  Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core  i5-4200U, 2,6GHz, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, NVIDIA GT 750M, Win 8*


Anscheinend haben das Problem mehrere:

https://communities.intel.com/thread/44539

https://communities.intel.com/mobil...-content?content=/api/core/v3/contents/190155

Grüße


----------



## Diaflolo97 (26. September 2014)

Logisch, weil viele Auflösungen nicht 16:9 sind und dann in die Breite gezogen werden müssten, was dann richtig schlimm aussieht.


----------



## hendrosch (26. September 2014)

Im Nvidia Treiber kann man unter einem Punkt die Skalierung festlgen. 
Da musst du dann die Aufgabe der GPU übergeben, wenn es auf keine Skalierung steht wird genau das passieren (so wie es jetzt ist), also einfach umstellen. 
Kann dir leider jetzt weder genau sagen auf was und wo du das Umstellst, weil ich nur an Handy bin.

Die Qualität lässt natürlich nach wenn du es hoch skalieren/strecken lässt.


----------



## NeRo1987 (26. September 2014)

Im nvidia Treiber hab ich leider keine andere auswahl als die zur Konfiguration der Grafik Einstellungen. Auch mit ser Tastenkombination alt und enter wird das Spiel nicht zum vollbild.

Bestimmt hat doch auch noch jemand anders das Problem?  sollte ja in Kombination mit Intel hd grafik Chips und nvidia m Grafikkarten öfters vorkommen..


----------



## NeRo1987 (26. September 2014)

keiner eine Lösung?!?! :/


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

Du hast keine möglichekit skalierungen festzulegen?
Sachema welchn treiber hasdn du


----------



## NeRo1987 (26. September 2014)

doch hab ich schon, aber nur wenn ich meine desktop auslösung niedriger stelle. bei desktop full hd sind alle einstellungen ausgegraut, aber auch wenn ich die einstellungen auswählbar sind skaliert das 720p bild nicht auf die volle bildschirmgröße.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. September 2014)

jetz mmal so ne frage... schonmal an ddu gedacht und dann den treiber mal komplet neu draufbügeln?
ev spackt es im treiber


----------



## NeRo1987 (27. September 2014)

schon alles gemacht  neueste treiber, bla bla  muss doch irgendjemand im forum auch dasselbe prob haben?! 
gibt ja schließlich nicht wenige lappis mit der hardware config???


----------



## dondusel (27. September 2014)

Habe keinen Acer und ist nur ne Idee, aber es gibt diverse Laptop-Bios, die es erlauben eine Skalierung zu unterdrücken.
Hast Du das schon kontrolliert?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du im Treiber "NVIDIA Skalierung verwenden" gesetzt hast, richtig?


----------



## NeRo1987 (29. September 2014)

Im Acer-Bios gibts leider keine Auswahl dazu, oder kann man da vllt ein "geheimes" Bios freischalten wie bei sovielen Mainboards?

Ich denke mal es liegt einfach am Zusammenspiel zwischen Onboard und dedizierter Grafik, Intel scheint das Problem ja bekannt zu sein lt. deren Foren.

Hätte ja sein können dass irgendjemand hier einen Lösungsvorschlag hat, denn es ist schon sehr nervig auf FullHD zu spielen, aber dafür die Grafik jedesmal abspecken zu müssen


----------



## Nostrex (29. September 2014)

Da giebts einen fiesen Trick 
Hab leider grad keine Nvidia karte zum genauen testen da.
Allerdings musst du soweit ich mich erinnere bei der Desktopauflösung eine auflösung einstellen die du selbst als Verzerrt wahnimmst ( also eine auflösung die Kein Normaler mensch wählen würde 
Wenn du diese übernimmst kannst du im Nvidia System Manager auch die Skalierung Konfigurieren 
Bei fragen kannst mir mal ne PN schreiben dann probieren wir das durch 
LG


----------



## NeRo1987 (30. September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

danke für deine Antwort 

In welchem Menü soll ich die Einstellung für die Auflösung vornehmen? Im Windows Menü? Im Intel Treiber?

Im Nvidia Treiber kann ich ja rein garnix einstellen, ausser die Grafikleistung bzw. Grafikeinstellung.

Die Nvidia Laptop Treiber unterscheiden sich ja stark von den Desktop Pendants.

Viele Grüße & Danke


----------



## NeRo1987 (7. Oktober 2014)

Also meine freunde, weder im Bios noch irgendwo anders kann ich etwas deaktivieren. Vielleicht hilft euch folgender thread weiter, hier wird genau das beschrieben was ich mein, auch hier konnte man ihm nicht weiterhelfen.

https://esports.geforce.com/forums/topic/663617/geforce-drivers/how-to-scale-on-750m-driver-331-82-/


----------



## Nostrex (7. Oktober 2014)

Hast du den Nvidia Treiber auch Oben rechts auf erweitert geschaltet ?


----------



## NeRo1987 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, gibt es leider nicht.. Auch wenn ich das Spielstart mit der Nivida Grafikkarte erzwinge (also die Intel Grafik sich nicht einschaltet), funktioniert nichts. auch die Tastenkombi ALT+Enter klappt nicht.. Irgendwie mysteriös das ganze und ziemlich nervig.

Ein anderer interessanter link zu diesem thema:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1248664


----------



## Nostrex (9. Oktober 2014)

Thema Desktop treiber für Laptop modden mal googlen 
LG


----------



## NeRo1987 (10. Oktober 2014)

An den Treibern fummel ich nicht rum, und das Tool, was du meinst, wurde 2009 eingestellt. 

Laut den Foreneinträgen bei Intel müsste es ja definitiv ein Bug vom Intel Treiber sein 

Naja hätte ja sein können dass irgendwer eine Lösung gefunden hat, besonders weil es bestimmt auch noch irgendwen hier mit diesem Problem gibt.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den Acer V3 771g und keinerlei Probleme in der Hinsicht.
Du musst die Anwendung zwingen die nVidia Karte zu nutzen.
Dann musst du eine Streckung des Bildes erzwingen, das wars.
Alles in den nVidia Treibern.

Poste uns mal die stelle, also der Punkt wo bei dir "Seitenverhältnis" steht, also mach ein Screenshot und lad Ihn hoch


----------



## NeRo1987 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das is ja eben der Punkt, der Nvidia treiber bietet keine Einstellungen für das Seitenverhaltnis an, im Treiber kann ich nur die 3D Einstellungen ändern  und im intel treiber kann ich das Seitenverhaltnis nicht konfigurieren...


----------

